# Redfishing Jacksonville on the fly



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!!


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Nothing better than a little redfishing before class. Always makes class go by a lot faster I've found. Awesome fish!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

You got that right, I was dreaming the whole time if we got more those other fish to eat, seen some over slot slobs in the mid 30's but weren't feeding......


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Those are the classes where my notes look like a scene out of a fishing magazine. Pictures of tailers and skiffs all over the page instead of notes.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice fish.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

nice work! i will be heading down that way in the near future to see yalls fishery.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks yall and come on we have one of the best fisherys around


----------

